# EGR Delete questions



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

There's no EGR delete, you get the whole package. The good news is you'll really like it. My wife did the same thing, during the time we were having all the sensor issues she went from a job that put at least 60 miles on the car every day to one 3 miles up the road. The car tolerated it for 4 months before the first light came on and after that due to some issues with the dealer it got the full delete and race tune. Runs great now and no more CEL's. 

If you can get the latest recall stuff done you might want to try it and see if it will work as long as it doesn't cost you anything. I think it was about 3 weeks from the time my wife got the last light until the car finnaly got in the shop, I would just turn it off. The dealer even did it once when they told here they would call when they had a loaner available.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I did a full delete months ago, and it was the best mod I've done to any vehicle I've owned. Modern EGR\DEF\DPF systems just don't work towards a long-lived and healthy diesel engine. To my knowledge, you won't find a tuner out there that will only tune out the EGR and offer a blocking plate to go along with it. Trust me, it's well worth the $1200 to do a full delete.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Delete! It is the best warranty you can purchase for a modern Diesel engine.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Another happily deleted owner. It's amazing my oil still has a brownish color to it after 500mi since I changed it. It used to be deep black after 30 seconds of running the engine after a change.


----------



## sktan (Jan 3, 2018)

Skyviper said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been digging around on the site and I've been unable to find specific information regarding deleting the EGR. my daily commute is about to be changing from 115 miles to 5 and I feel like the car isn't going to respond well to being driven such short drives and having driven it so much I'm pretty much married to it being upside down as much as i am, plus i love my cruze diesel. I just want to keep it running right and I feel like installing the EGR block off plates are going to be a good start to that.
> 
> ...


I think lots of people done EGR delete. However, I do not think it is a good idea to do EGR delete.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You're trading oxides of nitrogen for a clean intake and less abrasives in the combustion chamber. 
Figure it's about 1/5 as bad as driving a pre-emissions semi (which you can't do in California any more). 
Probably not a nice thing to do in the Los Angeles smog basin, but elsewhere...


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

EGR is beneficial in a very narrow band of areas in NA. For NOX to transform to smog its a chemical reaction including sustained heat and clear skys. I know people dont want to hear that but its true.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

It's also illegal under the Clean Air Act of 1990 and punishable by up to 5 years in jail and $2500 (I made up the 5 years, but the $2500 is true.) Just saying :th_coolio:


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

sailurman said:


> It's also illegal under the Clean Air Act of 1990 and punishable by up to 5 years in jail and $2500 (I made up the 5 years, but the $2500 is true.) Just saying :th_coolio:



Storing classified emails on a server in your bathroom is illegal too. What's your point? Letting an EGR wreck your diesel motor makes no sense even if you're the most liberal of eco-minded types: producing and shipping a new vehicle emits far more pollution than an EGR-deleted vehicle ever will.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

sailurman said:


> It's also illegal under the Clean Air Act of 1990 and punishable by up to 5 years in jail and $2500 (I made up the 5 years, but the $2500 is true.) Just saying :th_coolio:


Using an aerosol can in a manner not described on the label is illegal too. Just saying.

I can see where this is going, dont even try to make this into another anti delete war. These threads are always perfectly civilized until someone has to post some nonsense and get crap started and I think a lot of people on this site are quite sick of it. We’ve already lost members over this, leave it alone.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Storing classified emails on a server in your bathroom is illegal too. What's your point? Letting an EGR wreck your diesel motor makes no sense even if you're the most liberal of eco-minded types: producing and shipping a new vehicle emits far more pollution than an EGR-deleted vehicle ever will.


Another thing that always got me was with the def, nothing says environmentally friendly like producing and shipping massive quantities def, in plastic bottles wrapped in inked up cardboard, shipped on semi trucks that more often than not are billowing black smoke into the air, all to put this def on the shelf so people can buy it and think theyre saving the environment. Lol

But yes, an egr is a horrible thing for a modern Diesel engine. Those things literally hog up everything inside your motor.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> Using an aerosol can in a manner not described on the label is illegal too. Just saying.
> 
> I can see where this is going, dont even try to make this into another anti delete war. These threads are always perfectly civilized until someone has to post some nonsense and get crap started and I think a lot of people on this site are quite sick of it. We’ve already lost members over this, leave it alone.


LOL... You can make this anything you want. I just made a statement about the legality of tampering with emission control devices. That is all.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

sailurman said:


> LOL... You can make this anything you want. I just made a statement about the legality of tampering with emission control devices. That is all.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> Another thing that always got me was with the def, nothing says environmentally friendly like producing and shipping massive quantities def, in plastic bottles wrapped in inked up cardboard, shipped on semi trucks that more often than not are billowing black smoke into the air, all to put this def on the shelf so people can buy it and think theyre saving the environment. Lol


*I agree. *And that is why I fill my DEF at the truck stop. Quicker, cheaper, cleaner. And those trucks are using DEF also and using the max 15ppm diesel fuel also.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

sailurman said:


> *I agree. *And that is why I fill my DEF at the truck stop. Quicker, cheaper, cleaner. And those trucks are using DEF also and using the max 15ppm diesel fuel also.


Yeah I try to fill up with the stuff from the pump when I can. I’m sure the truck drivers get a good laugh seeing a little Cruze parked at their truck stop filling up with def.


----------

